# EBOOK - Back Care and Manual material Handling in Constructionدليل المناولة اليدوية



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أغسطس 2009)

دليل خاص بالوسائل السليمة في المناولة اليدوية لمواد البناء وغيرها أثناء الإنشاءات.​ 
EBOOK - Back Care and Manual material 
Handling in Construction



 
من ضمن سلسلة كتب Construction Safety​ 
على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/5...al_material_Handling_in_Construction.html?s=1​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أغسطس 2009)

كتاب ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت الخير
..................................


----------



## المسلمى (25 أغسطس 2009)

جارى التحميل الف شكر


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 أغسطس 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnks my friend


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> كتاب ممتاز
> بارك الله فيك


 

حياك الله أخي المشرف القدير غسان. 
شكرا لك جهد التواصل مع الموضوع, ووصفك له بالممتاز.
بارك الله فيك.

تقبل تحياتي, وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أغسطس 2009)

mnci قال:


> جزيت الخير
> ..................................


 
حياك الله أخي منسي. 
جزاك الله خيرا على جهد التواصل مع الموضوع.

تقبل تحياتي, وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أغسطس 2009)

المسلمى قال:


> جارى التحميل الف شكر


 
حياك الله أخي المسلمي. 
جزاك الله خيرا على جهد التواصل مع الموضوع.

تقبل تحياتي, وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أغسطس 2009)

سفيان عبد الباري قال:


> thannnnnnnnnnnnnnks my friend


 
حياك الله أخي سفيان. 
جزاك الله خيرا على جهد التواصل مع الموضوع.

تقبل تحياتي, وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------

